# Seiko 6105-8110



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi guys long time since I posted, I thought I'd lost the watch bug but it's been sparked off again by something that happened yesterday.

I was looking for a cheap beater for work in my local market and saw a watch that rang a few bells, after coming home and consulting this forum it turns out that the watch was a Seiko 6105-8110 diver from the 1970s.

The crown on the watch is undone by twisting it in the opposite direction to other crowns, the bezel is very tight but I managed to turn it a full rotation, it did not click, the dial looks in fair condition and the crystal looks new.

Now the question, he first wanted Â£180 for it but I eventually got the price down to Â£150, if it's still there next week should I buy it ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hi Vic, welcome back  in good condition they make Â£250 ish on ebay etc


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, it's probably better for me if it's gone when I go back for it, I have never bought a watch with the sole intention of selling it, but if I buy it I will have to get it serviced, get the correct strap/bracelet for it and so it goes on and on, I can feel my wallet groaning as I type.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Vic! A name from the past! 

Thats a good price for a 6105 these days, regardless of condition...


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Jase, nice to see some familiar faces still here, I think I found some pics. of your 6105 when I was searching the forum, if I do buy it I will be posting a few more questions about them.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Vic,

For goodness sake buy it! they will easily fetch more than Â£250 if they are in original good condition I have seen them fetch well over Â£300 on the bay and the rest i have an original one don't dither get it :thumbsup:


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

If it's there on Saturday I'll get it, will also send Jase some photos of it if he doesn't mind.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It would be a pleasure to help Vic... :yes:


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

hi, guys 300 GBP or 250 GBP for us , much expensive watches , but i saw the watch shopping

store in UK , just a little discount, not too much . That is normal same as in China.

by the way . does all watch all same price all the world ?

someone know it ?


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

O/k I've just got back from town watch in hand, couldn't get the price down any more so settled for Â£150 with a new strap and spring bars fitted (I'm looking for a more suitable strap, I have some natos but nothing in 19mm)

The bezel does click and turns in both directions, some of the blemishes on the case that I thought were dings and scratches turned out to be paint and I've just spent 10 mins. with a toothpick cleaning it off, the serial no. dates the watch to April 1974.

I will try to take some photos tomorrow and send them to Jason for his opinion.

Vic


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

The watch is running well, it's gained 25 seconds in 24 hours, I have heard of some of these watches being only a few seconds out over 24 hours so it may be time for a service, I took the watch off at 9-00 last night and it's still running now so the auto winding must be working o/k.

I've managed to fit it to a 20mm black nato and it looks o/k but I would like to fit a rubber strap more in keeping with the age of the watch, any suggestions ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, here is the watch in question, I think it looks great, as far as I can see, its all original, still got good case grain, and no black mould on the indicies or hands, it was certainly worth what you paied for it :yes:

You can still get vintage 19mm Tropic rubber straps , bit pricey though, original Seiko 19mm 'Waffle' straps are very scarce and expencive, and there are stories of them breaking easily 

Lots of 20mm rubber straps to play with and squeeze on, or a small shaving with a blade would be easy too...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done Vic! I'm glad you went for it. I was trying to err on the side of caution with a value in case it was a bit of a lemon but that'll make Â£300 + all day long on ebay, looks in great condition.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Many thanks for the info guys, I'm pleased with the watch, as a ex military watch collector I like the Vietnam connection.


----------

